# SOME OF MY STONEWARES



## poisons4me (Feb 17, 2007)

I HAVE A HUGE SOFT SPOT FOR ALL STONEWARE,ITS ALL OVER MY HOUSE.


----------



## Jim (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice stoneys, Rick. ~Jim


----------



## poisons4me (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks,few more


----------



## epgorge (Feb 17, 2007)

Here are a couple of crocks I use to make dandelion wine and rhubarb wine from. 
 Joel


----------



## capsoda (Feb 17, 2007)

Very nice stoners guys.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 18, 2007)

hey warren....who you callin' a .....OH,....nevermind.......[][]


----------

